# Seawolf Park Flounder



## deckid (Jul 25, 2011)

The wife and I went out today to get a last chance flounder hunt in and guess what we found, a 23.5", 6 1/4 lbs girl just waiting for us. She was taking on one of my favorite lures, Chickenboy Psycho Chicken Red with white tail and white with a yellow tail, It looked so good she took them both. PS, I did catch this one.


----------



## Deerfeeder (Jan 17, 2008)

Congrats on that big girl !!!

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## deckid (Jul 25, 2011)

Deerfeeder said:


> Congrats on that big girl !!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Thanks, Deerfeeder.


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

Way to go - that is all kinds of awesome!



deckid said:


> TShe was taking on one of my favorite lures, Chickenboy Psycho Chicken Red with white tail and white with a yellow tail, It looked so good she took them both.


----------



## GSMAN (May 22, 2004)

Beautiful specimen. I bet she fought kicking and screaming! Nice catch!


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Looks like it was flossing it's teeth when you caught it ;-) Nice work on the flatty! ... I guess that's sorta a double hook up.


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

What a great report. She took â€˜em both. Wow. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jpdarby2 (Aug 17, 2016)

That big girl was hungry! Nice catch


----------



## Sea Pro 210cc (May 19, 2015)

Great Job!


----------



## deckid (Jul 25, 2011)

chickenboy said:


> What a great report. She took â€˜em both. Wow.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I know, both guess she could tell the front was coming.


----------



## deckid (Jul 25, 2011)

GSMAN said:


> Beautiful specimen. I bet she fought kicking and screaming! Nice catch!


Yes GSMAN, it was a nice battle. Another thing that I figured out is that flounders hate nets. :cop:


----------



## rainbowrunner (Dec 31, 2005)

Awesome catch!


----------

